# how old is old enough?



## dr woo (Jul 24, 2005)

i am just finnishing building my own gym in my garden, its taken 2 years of my spare time. My son is 12 and wants to train with me is he old enough or could it damage him in some way. I would obviously not let him lift to heavy and he would always be supervised but would it be detrimental to his growth.


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 24, 2005)

Its Hard To Say  Alot Of Pro's Claim They Started At 11 Or So. When I Was That Age I Would Do Strength And Speed Drills For Football. Like You Said Tho Just Dont Let Him Go To Heavy And I Guess It Would Be Ok


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh And Make Sure He Knows The Weights Are Off Limits Completely When Your Not Around. Kids That Age Dont Want To Listen To Whats Best For Them.


----------



## tee (Jul 24, 2005)

I agree with Sarge. NEVER leave a weight set where a child can get to it. I have had to pull the bar off the throats of several people throughout the years and one was near death when I found him. I started lifting weights at 10 years old. Nothing heavy, but it helped me with my sports of track and swimming. We always had adult supevision and guidance. I see no problem with being 12 and lifting light weights for strength training.


----------



## tee (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is a nice read about youths and lifting weights.

Youth strength training: It's OK as long as you do it correctly
From MayoClinic.com 
Special to CNN.com


The young athlete in your family is disciplined and devoted, squeezing in practice whenever he or she can. Now your child wants to start strength training. You've heard coaches and other parents talk about strength training, but you wonder — is strength training really good for a child?

The answer is yes. Strength training exercises that are supervised, safe and age-appropriate offer many bonuses to young athletes. 

The American Academy of Pediatrics, the American College of Sports Medicine, and the National Strength and Conditioning Association all support strength training for kids — if it's done properly. Today's children are increasingly overweight and out of shape. Strength training can help put them on the lifetime path to better health and fitness.


Strength training, not weightlifting

Strength training for kids — not to be confused with weightlifting, bodybuilding or powerlifting — is a carefully designed program of exercises to increase muscle strength and endurance. Weightlifting, bodybuilding and powerlifting are largely driven by competition, with participants vying to lift heavier weights or build bigger muscles than other athletes. Strength training for kids, however, isn't about lifting the heaviest weight possible. Instead, the focus is on lighter weights and controlled movements, with a special emphasis on proper technique and safety. 

"Heavy lifting can put too much strain on young muscles, tendons and growth plates, especially when proper technique is sacrificed in favor of lifting larger amounts of weight," says Edward Laskowski, M.D., a physical medicine and rehabilitation specialist at Mayo Clinic, Rochester, Minn., and co-director of Mayo Clinic's Sports Medicine Center.

Your child can build muscle strength using: 

Free weights 
Weight machines 
Resistance bands 
His or her own body weight

Benefits abound for young athletes

Strength training for kids has gotten a bad reputation over the years. Lifting weights, for example, was once thought to damage young growth plates — areas of cartilage that have not yet turned to bone. Experts now realize that with good technique and the right amount of resistance, young athletes can avoid growth plate injuries. Strengthening exercises, with proper training and supervision, provide many benefits to a young athlete.

Supervised strength training that emphasizes proper technique:

Increases your child's muscle strength and endurance 
Protects your child's muscles and joints from injury 
Helps improve performance in a particular sport 
Your child may gain other health benefits from strength training, too. These include:

Better heart and lung function 
A healthy body composition 
Stronger bones 
Lower blood cholesterol levels 
A good fitness habit that lasts a lifetime 
Some studies suggest that improved self-esteem and a decreased chance of depression also are upshots of strength training. Your child may get a feel-good boost after improving his or her performance.


Who benefits most?

Strength training benefits older preteens more than younger kids, according to Dr. Laskowski.

"It's certainly not necessary for 5- or 6-year-olds to be lifting weights," Dr. Laskowski says. "At that age, kids should be learning body awareness and body control, balance, running, jumping and throwing — movement skills we used to learn in P.E. class." 

Strength training also helps those kids who have a focused interest in a particular sport.

"A figure skater who has a goal of jumping higher will be able to improve with strength training," says Dr. Laskowski. "Football players, soccer players — just about all young athletes — can enhance their performance with a strength training program."

Because technique and proper form are so important, don't let your child begin strength training until he or she is mature enough to accept directions. A good rule of thumb is if your child is old enough to participate in organized sports, such as hockey, soccer or gymnastics, he or she is ready for some form of strength training. 


Guidelines for youth strength training

The right strength training program for your child isn't just a scaled-down version of what an adult would do. A youth strength training program needs to focus on:

Correct technique 
Smooth, controlled motions 
Less resistance and many repetitions 
That's the opposite of many adult programs, which focus on fewer repetitions with heavier weights.

Your child's coach or athletic instructor can tailor a strength training program for your child according to your child's age, size, skills and sports interests.

The general principles of youth strength training are:

Provide instruction. Show your child how to perform strength training exercises using controlled breathing and proper form. You might ask a trained professional to demonstrate. If you enroll your child in a class, make sure there's at least one instructor for every 10 students to ensure that your child receives proper instruction. 
Supervise. Adult supervision is important to reinforce safety and good technique. For instance, if your child lifts weights to strength train, a spotter — someone who stands ready to grab the weights — can step in if the weight becomes too heavy. As a parent, you can get involved in strength training, too. You can supervise your child and serve as a positive reinforcement for healthy lifestyle habits. 
Warm up; cool down. Have your child begin each workout with 5 to 10 minutes of a warm-up activity, such as walking, jogging in place or jumping rope. This makes muscles warm and ready for action, all the while minimizing the risk of injury. End each workout with a cool down, including some light stretching. 
Think light weights, controlled repetitions. One set of 12 to 20 repetitions at a lighter weight is all it takes. Kids don't need weights specially sized for them. They can safely lift adult-size weights as long as the weight isn't too heavy. The resistance doesn't have to come from weights, either. Resistance tubing can be just as effective — especially for younger kids. 
Rest between workouts. Establish a rest period of at least a day between strength training workouts. Two or three sessions per week are plenty. 
Track progress. Teach your child how to fill out a chart of which exercises, how many repetitions, and what weights or resistance he or she uses during a workout. It will be helpful in monitoring progress. 
Add weight gradually. Only when your child masters proper form should you add weight. If your child can't do 10 repetitions at a certain weight, it's too much. 
Keep it fun. Vary the routine often. Kids are more likely to stick with strength training if they don't get bored by it. 
Results won't come overnight. But over time, you and your child will notice a difference in your child's muscle strength and endurance.


A healthy habit for a lifetime

If your child shows an interest in strength training, know that it can be a safe and effective activity.

"Strength training is one part of a well-rounded fitness program, along with aerobic exercise and stretching," says Dr. Laskowski. "If you establish a habit of strength training with good technique early on, your child will likely reap benefits for a lifetime."

Encourage physical activity in your child — it's a key step to becoming a healthy adult. 


January 14, 2004


----------



## dr woo (Jul 24, 2005)

thanx lads,
the gym will be locked while i am not around so theres no worries there, Jake wants add some strength to progress from karate to kick boxing, 
cheers 4 the advice,
woo.


----------



## MdTNT (Jul 24, 2005)

Have to agree with Tee and Sarge...excellent suggestions and Tee, nice little read there bro'...M-


----------



## BIGSARGE (Jul 25, 2005)

dr woo said:
			
		

> thanx lads,
> the gym will be locked while i am not around so theres no worries there, Jake wants add some strength to progress from karate to kick boxing,
> cheers 4 the advice,
> woo.


LEG EXTENSIONS ARE A MUST FOR POWERFUL KICKING


----------



## dr woo (Jul 25, 2005)

thnx again sarge


----------

